# Boulevard Brewing Co. Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale - Review



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Tank 7 Farmhouse Ale

Brewed by: Boulevard Brewing Company, Kansas City, Missouri
% Alcohol: 8%
Price: ~$9.50
Style: Belgian Farmhouse Ale

_Brewer's Notes: Most breweries have at least one piece of equipment that's just a bit persnickity. Here at Boulevard it's fermenter number seven, the black sheep of our cellar family. Ironically, when our brewers wer developing variations on a traditional Belgian-style farmhouse ale, the perfect combination of elements came together in that very vessel. You could call it fate, but they called it Tank 7, and so it is. Beginning with a flavorful surge of fruity aromatics and hoppy, grapefruit notes, this complex, straw-colored ale finishes long, dry, and spicy.
_
This golden, "straw-colored" beer pours very cloudy with medium density, off-white head. The head is roughly 1/2" thick after pouring and slowly dissipates.

Aroma is bright and hoppy with a little bitterness and lots of grapefruit.

Flavor is very crisp, with lots of bite at the forefront. Every sip makes my mouth water, like a full bodied, dry white wine. The grapefruit is there in spades and provides a finish that is clean and short early in the first pour and gradually lengthens and increases in spice the more you drink.

This beer is slightly deceptive in mouthfeel and body. The mouthfeel is a light/medium body, but it sits heavily in the stomach. It is very filling, but the carbonation balances the heaviness well giving the lighter mouthfeel. At 8% alcohol it's not excessively strong, but a 750ml bottle is plenty to leave me feeling relaxed.

The flavor of Tank 7 is crisp and clean enough to be enjoyed in the spring or summer, but it really shines as a fall and winter beer. I suggest pairing this one with an Arturo Fuente Hemminway Cammeroon. The spicy flavors of the beer and cigar complement each other perfectly!










Thanks for reading! :beerchug:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great review bro.. Definitely a good selection.. Try the 80 acre hoppy wheat I'd you haven't.. And be on the look out for The BBQ reads coming out soon.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Jason.  Are those from Boulevard too?


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, both of the beers he mentioned are by Boulevard. 

As to Tank 7, it is good, but not great. That said, it is the best of the 14 beers I've tried from them.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

beerindex said:


> Yes, both of the beers he mentioned are by Boulevard.
> 
> As to Tank 7, it is good, but not great. That said, it is the best of the 14 beers I've tried from them.


I don't remember ever seeing those. There are several Boulevards that we don't get around here...  I agree with it being good not great. I'd say "very good", but yeah, not quite great.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I don't remember ever seeing those. There are several Boulevards that we don't get around here...  I agree with it being good not great. I'd say "very good", but yeah, not quite great.


80 Acre is their newest beer (well, other than Stingo, which was a collaboration), which may explain not having seen it. BBQ is seasonal, and thus only comes out once a year (if that), and is one of their more limited bottles (last release was ~7500 bottles, which given how massive their output and distribution footprints both are, can make getting it hard if you don't live in the right area). I haven't bothered with 80 Acre, but BBQ is massively overhyped.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I've had Stingo. I wasn't impressed by it. It wasn't a bad beer, but it wasn't anything exceptional either! I'd like to try the 80 Acre and the BBQ. There are very few beers that I won't try... lol


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

beerindex said:


> 80 Acre is their newest beer (well, other than Stingo, which was a collaboration), which may explain not having seen it. BBQ is seasonal, and thus only comes out once a year (if that), and is one of their more limited bottles (last release was ~7500 bottles, which given how massive their output and distribution footprints both are, can make getting it hard if you don't live in the right area). I haven't bothered with 80 Acre, but BBQ is massively overhyped.


Definitely try the 80 acre... The wheat can't hold a flame to it!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm a limited release whore! Got a nice collection going.. Around 50 750ml bottles!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I'm a limited release whore! Got a nice collection going.. Around 50 750ml bottles!


:cheeky: That is all... :lol:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Try the Long Strange Tripple from Boulevard, but don't drink the whole bottle at one time or you'll pay for it in the morning!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll have to look for that one. 9% isn't too bad. Have you had 6th Glass?


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Not exactly a ringing endorsement, in that I find the Wheat to be utter crap. Honestly, Boulevard is a pretty mediocre brewery. So I'll never rush to try their stuff. But if invariably I'm at a bar and they have it on tap, and I have a last slot on a sampler paddle to fill, I'll suffer through it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> I'll have to look for that one. 9% isn't too bad. Have you had 6th Glass?


I have not had that one. About the only ones I get are the Zon as my wife likes it and the LST. Otherwise I'm more of a New Belgium guy. I think they have a superior beer. Their Tripple is incredible! as are their other beers.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

6th Glass is a Quadrupel Ale. The reason I asked if you'd had it was because it will punish you the next morning too. lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> 6th Glass is a Quadrupel Ale. The reason I asked if you'd had it was because it will punish you the next morning too. lol


May have to try it just to say I did. Up above 10% and you're getting into barley wine territory. I have to admit that those are great on a cold winters night or if you're a little stuffy...they either warm you up or clear out your sinuses.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The Sixth Glass is 10.5% and it will let you know! lol


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

I've been a fan of Boulevard for a while, mostly their Smokestack series stuff which is all pretty fantastic imo. Tank 7 is one of my favorites from the line as well as the Sixth Glass. Saw the newest addition to the lineup earlier today but didn't pick it up, probably will on the next trip. It's called Reverb.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The_Chosen_One said:


> I've been a fan of Boulevard for a while, mostly their Smokestack series stuff which is all pretty fantastic imo. Tank 7 is one of my favorites from the line as well as the Sixth Glass. Saw the newest addition to the lineup earlier today but didn't pick it up, probably will on the next trip. It's called Reverb.


Another one to try??? Dangit! I'm never gonna get caught up! :lol: So far I've only had 3 of the smokestack series (Stingo, Sixth Glass, and Tank 7), but Tank 7 is my favorite.


----------

